# Im alive!



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey everyone. Im sorry ive been gone for so long!
But im alive :]
Hows everyone been? Anything new happen?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

hey glad ur bak, hmmmmm wats happened, alot of ppl got hedgies, gettin hedgies soon,adorable hedgie plushies, :| wat else, ummm lot of unsuspected hedgie babies, sum ppl have more awesome cage pics in housing, few hedgies passed  , Reapers CWS has finally been revealed and finalized, and it is amazing, idk, it doesnt seem like much, :? if i think of more ill post


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

An awesome hedgehog wiki page has also been created by a group of people! There's a link to it on the homepage of this site, check it out!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

wow cool.
:]
I missed you guys!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice to see you again Ashley! I love your new sig.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks !
Hows Inky?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's great. Spoiled as ever.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Dwuaah :]


----------

